Ask HN: Would HN be a good use-case for a PWA? - conrmahr
======
detaro
Not really IMHO: little point to offline use, constantly changing content,
quite slim so little traffic savings.

------
conrmahr
how do you consume HN daily on your phone?

------
PaulHoule
No.

